# British Folk Wrestling Styles



## Jaz (Jun 30, 2021)

Check out this video on various types of British folk wrestling traditions. Lancashire Catch is probably the most popular out of all of them today. Especially, in that Lancashire Catch wrestling has influenced other arts, such as Judo and BJJ, to some extent. Does anyone know of any other folk styles from the UK?


----------



## Steve (Jul 5, 2021)

Interesting video.


----------

